# The "I Hate My Job" Thread



## AdamLove (Jan 21, 2012)

Slider said:


> Also.
> 
> I touched man ass about 6-7 times yesterday.
> 
> ...and I made a girl throw her snow globe away, because it's dangerous and she was obviously a terrorist.


Hay man you never know... LOL
damn man that sucks


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I love my job.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, I will be hating my job for 4 more months until I have paid off enough debt to be a stay at home to my daughter.

I am a burned out graphic designer.


----------



## ersa (Feb 9, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> I'm a systems analyst. I get paid well, and it's a good career path, and I hav the skills for it... but it's just tedious because I don't really care about what I'm doing. I wish I had gone into science, psychology, and/or therapy. I didn't, because I was confused, didn't have faith in my abilities at the time, and especially didn't have faith in my people skills... but I find that what I care most about is figuring people out and helping catalyze them to make changes. I do it naturally when I should really be thinking about software ... thinking about each individual, figuring out who they are, what they want, what they like, what would work best for them vs worst, etc.
> 
> I drifted into my current career because I had writing, computer, and tech skills... it just happened. But I have constaints on me right now that prevent me from starting my career over. It almost doesn't matter how much you get paid, if your job isn't the thing you naturally like to do and want to do, it eventually becomes a drag.


I'm opposite from you and wish I had gone to a field where I can constantly strategize or analyze inanimate objects. I realize I'm more natural at planning than direct customer service finding that most often, I'm lost when someone's very in touch with their emotions and I'm always second guessing my decisions even after I am absolutely certain of my decision, which isn't necessary healthy for those I work with. Nevertheless, I learned and developed skills and now am confident with what I have to do which makes work more enjoyable. Yet, it's not to say the process was not challenging and stressful.

What I realize is happiness to a job or life isn't doing what one likes to do but liking what one has to do. Luckily, I've come to like what I do, so I'd say I don't hate this job at the moment.


----------

